# Samsung LED -TV beim DVD Palyer kein TON



## kalle1234 (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
  habe mir einen Samsung LED -TV UE32D6510 gekauft, und wollte gestern  DvD gucken (per Hdmi angeschlossen) allerdings überträgt der Player kein  Sound auf den Fernseher bzw. der Fernseher spuckt kein Ton vom Player  aus.
  Kann mir jemand helfen?
  Mfg Kalle


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2012)

Evlt. musst du beim Player noch den Ton umschalten, vlt. hat der sich wegen der vorigen Nutzung auf den analogen oder Scart-Ausgang umgestellt?


----------



## kalle1234 (14. Februar 2012)

ich hab gestern schon rumprobiert, aber hab nix gefunden auf was ich ihn stellen könnte. Alles nur igentwelche Bitstream dingsdateile....was auch immer das bedeutet.

Weißt du evtl auf was ich das umstellen muss? Dvd player ist von LG aber keine Ahnung welche serie.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2012)

Das Modell steht doch sicher hinter oder unter dem Player. Dann kannst Du mal bei LG nach ner Anleitung schauen.


Hast Du denn was anderes mit HDMI, das Du am LCD mal testen könntest? Vlt. muss man auch am LCD den Soundeingang wählen, wobei das seltsam wäre, wenn der HDMI-Eingang standardmäßig nicht an wäre.


----------



## kalle1234 (14. Februar 2012)

PRAKTISCH ALLES ANDERE IST über Hdmi, reciver, pc. alles läuft wunderbar.

http://www.amazon.de/LG-DVD-Player-DivX-zertifiziert-Upscaler-1080p/dp/B0028RG6WO das ist er. Anleitung hab ich leider nicht mehr.

Mich wundert bloß das bei meinen vorherigen Samsung ferseher alles einwandfrei ging, per hdmi.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2012)

Versuch mal ein anderes Kabel, vlt liegt da der Fehler. Ist der Player denn direkt am LCD oder erst an einem AV-Receiver dran?


----------



## kalle1234 (15. Februar 2012)

direct am LCD


----------



## SOADTony (16. Februar 2012)

Hast du mal probiert den Player über scart laufen zulassen und geschaut ob dann Ton vorhanden ist ?


----------



## kalle1234 (19. Februar 2012)

Ne noch nicht, ist das bild von scart nicht viel schlechter?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2012)

Klar isses schlechter, aber wenn auch da kein Ton kommt, kann man den Fehler noch weiter eingrenzen. 

Anderes Kabel "schon" probiert?


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2012)

Problem gelöst? In der Regel vertragen Fernseher in den Toneinstellungen über HDMI nur "Bitstream" oder "PCM" Signale. Probier das mal aus.


----------

